# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  الأدب القضائي

## أم خطاب

الأدب القضائي


لما كان موضوع المهارات بما يشمله من أسلوب صياغة القرارات وتسبيبها وإصدار الأحكام فيها وغيرها من أهم ما يتسلّح به القاضي في عمله، فإنّ هذا الأمر يتطلب إلقاء نظرة عابرة على العوامل التي من شأنها مساعدة رجال القضاء في إتقان هذا النوع من المهارة. ولعل أهم هذه العوامل هي القدرة على اختيار الكلمة أو العبارة السليمة التي تعبر عن المعنى تعبيراً صادقاً وهو ما يطلق عليه الأدب؛ فالأدب بمعناه الخاص هو فن التعبير بالكلمة سواء كانت مسموعة أو مقروءة عن الأفكار والآراء. وطالما كان الأدب بهذا المعنى يعتمد على الكلمة فهي إذن الأساس في هذا الفن. والكلمة هي اللغة، واللغة هي القاعدة في القدرة على التعبير. فلا يستطيع أي إنسان أن يعبر عن أفكاره ما لم يكن عالما بلغته محيطاً بقواعدها، ويجب على رجال القانون عموماً أن تكون لديهم القدرة اللغوية التي تمكنهم من التعبير السليم عن أفكارهم وهو ما يمكن تسميته في مجال عملنا بالأدب القضائي ذلك أنه إذا كانت اللغة لازمة لكل عمل يتصل بالتعبير عن الأفكار أو الآراء، فإنه ألزم بالنسبة للعمل القانوني بوجه عام والعمل القضائي بوجه خاص.


ومن أجل ذلك أولت المعاهد القضائية بالدول العربية،وعلى رأسها المركز القومي للدراسات القضائية بجمهورية مصر العربية أهمية خاصة للغة وأدرجتها في مساق برامجها التعليمية وقامت بتنظيم دراسات في بعض جوانبها.


ومن أهم ما نشر بهذا الصدد المحاضرة التي سبق وأن تحدث فيها الأستاذ المستشار/ أحمد فتحي مرسي – نائب رئيس محكمة النقض المصرية بتاريخ 31/8/87 إلى أعضاء إحدى الدورات التدريبية عن موضوع "الأدب القضائي وقواعد اللغة" وبين فيها أهمية وضرورة إلمام رجال القانون بلغتهم أياً كان طبيعة العمل الذي يقومون به،والتي نقتبس هنا بعض ما جاء فيها.

فالمشرع يحتاج إلى اللغة في صياغة القانون، ووكيل النيابة يحتاج إليها في المرافعة وكتابة المذكرات، والقاضي يحتاج إلى اللغة في كتابة الأحكام، وليس مبالغةً القولُ أن اللغة تمثل نصف العمل القانوني أو العمل القضائي، فالعمل القضائي نصفه لغة ونصفه قانون. ذلك أن الأفكار القانونية تظل حبيسة في الذهن إلى أن تنتقل إلى السامع أو إلى القارئ عن طريق اللغة. كما يمكن القول أن رجال القضاء لا يتمايزون فيما بينهم بالعلم بالقانون بقدر ما يكون هذا التمايز بالثقافة اللغوية، فالعلم بقواعد اللغة ليس المقصود به التأنق في أسلوب الكاتب أو المتحدث بل التمكن أيضاً من قواعد النحو نظراً لان اللغة العربية تختلف عن غيرها من اللغات في أن قواعد النحو تمثل جزءاً من معنى العبارة وأي خلل فيها يؤدي إلى اختلال المعنى، بل أن الخطأ في علامات الإعراب تقلب المعنى تماماً مما يتطلب معه ضرورة العلم بهذه القواعد التي من شأن العلم بها أن تؤدي العبارة المعنى المطلوب أو المعنى المقصود منها.


الأسلوب:

ومن مجموع العبارات الصحيحة يتألف أسلوب الكاتب أو المتحدث باعتباره المنهج أو الطريقة التي يتبعها في اختيار عباراته وعرض أفكاره، وهو يختلف بهذا المعنى من إنسان لآخر ومن موضوع لموضوع. فالكاتب عندما يعالج موضوعاً سياسياً يختلف في أسلوبه عما لو كان الموضوع عاطفياً أو علمياً. وفي نطاق العمل القانوني يختلف الأسلوب في التشريع عن الأسلوب في المرافعة عنه في كتابة القرار عن الأسلوب في كتابة الحكم.


- أسلوب التشريع:

فالتشريع مثلاً يخاطب الناس جميعاً على اختلاف مداركهم وثقافتهم وأفهامهم. لذلك يجب أن يتخير المشرع العبارة البسيطة السهلة الواضحة التي يمكن أن يفهمها كل الناس.

كذلك يجب أن يختار المشرع العبارة المرنة التي تتسع لكل الصور، سواء الصورة الموجودة وقت التشريع أو الصورة المحتملة مستقبلاً. فالتشريع يجب فيه الاستقرار ولا نستطيع أن نعدل التشريع كل يوم لمواجهة صورة جديدة كنا نستطيع أن نواجهها لو اتبعنا الأسلوب المرن في صياغة التشريع.


فمثلاً: عندما بدأ استخدام القنابل في جرائم العنف في الأربعينيات من هذا القرن في مصر أراد المشرع أن يجرّم حيازة القنابل واستعمالها بما يعرض حياة الناس للخطر، فلم يقل: "كل من حاز قنابل أو استعملها..." وإنما قال: "من حاز مفرقعات" وذلك حتى تتسع الكلمة للمفرقعات الموجودة في ذلك الوقت وكانت القنابل، وتتّسع كذلك لما يُخترع منها مستقبلاً.


مثل آخر: عندما أراد المشرع المصري عند وضع قانون العقوبات سنة 1904 أن يحمي السكك الحديدية من التعطيل أو الاعتداء لم يقل "كل من عطل قطاراً..."، وإنما قال: "كل من عطل وسيلة من وسائل الموصلات العامة"، وذلك حتى يتسع النص للسكك الحديدية التي كانت وسيلة النقل الوحيدة وقتها، ويتسع أيضاً لما يمكن أن ينشأ بعد ذلك من وسائل المواصلات العامة كالطائرات والسيارات بل والصواريخ إذا استخدمت الصورايخ كوسيلة من وسائل النقل مستقبلاً. فالعبارة المرنة إذن مطلوبة في التشريع حتى يستطيع التشريع أن يواجه الصورة الحالية والصور المحتملة مستقبلاً. 


- الحكم القضائي:

وعلى العكس من ذلك تماماً، فالعبارة المرنة غير مطلوبة في الحكم القضائي. فلا يستطيع القاضي استخدام عبارة مرنه في الحكم القضائي. فالحكم القضائي يجب أن تكون عباراته دقيقة محددة، فلا يقال مثلا لمن سرق كتاباً أنه سرق وسيلة من وسائل الثقافة، وإنما يجب أن يكون الشيء المسروق محدداً دقيقاً واضحاً. وهذا هو الفرق بين أسلوب التشريع وأسلوب الحكم القضائي.


- أسلوب المرافعة:

اذا تحدثنا بعد ذلك عن لغة المرافعة لوجدنا أن الأسلوب فيها يختلف في خصائصه عن أسلوب التشريع. فالمرافعة مخاطبة لمشاعر القضاة ومخاطبة لعقول القضاة في الوقت ذاته.


هي مخاطبة لمشاعر القضاة عندما يتحدث وكيل النيابة المترافع في أدبيات الدعوى، وعندما يتحدث في جسامة الجريمة وعندما يتحدث عن خطر الجريمة على أمن المجتمع وعندما يتحدث عن أخذ المهتمين بالشدّة.


ووكيل النيابة عندما يتحدث في أدبيات الدعوى وعندما يخاطب مشاعر القضاة، فعليه أن يتخير أسلوب العبارة الرنانة التي تبعث الحماسة والتي تهز المشاعر والتي تؤثر في نفوس السامعين. وهو عندما يخاطب عقول القضاة حينما يتحدث في سرد الأدلة أو عن الجانب القانوني فيجب إن يختار الأسلوب المنطقي الهادئ المتزن الخالي من عبارات الحماسة والذي يؤدي إلى الاقتناع بالدليل. وهكذا يختلف أسلوب المرافعة عن أسلوب التشريع.


ما يجب في أسلوب الحكم القضائي:

يشترط في أسلوب الحكم القضائي: الوضوح، والإيجاز والتركيز، ووحدة الأسلوب، وقواعد اللغة.

الوضوح:
الحكم القضائي كما نعلم هو كلمة القضاء، وهو كما يقولون عنوان الحقيقة لذلك يجب أن تكون هذه الحقيقة واضحة ناصعة جلية لا غموض فيها ولا إبهام.

لذلك فإن أول ما يشترط في كتابة الحكم القضائي أن يكون الأسلوب واضحاً بحيث لا يحتمل اللبس ولا التأويل.

وقديماً كان العرب يقولون أن الفصاحة هي الوضوح والبيان . ولا شك أن وضوح أسلوب الحكم دليل على وضوح الفكرة في ذهن القاضي. فالفكرة كلما كانت واضحة في ذهن القاضي كان الأسلوب واضحاً.


الإيجاز والتركيز:
كذلك من الأمور المطلوبة في الحكم القضائي: الإيجاز والتركيز. والإيجاز سمةٌ من سمات البلاغة؛ فهو التعبير عن الفكرة بأقل عدد من الكلمات بحيث إذا رفعت أو حذفت كلمة من هذه الكلمات اختل المعنى. أما الكلام الذي يمكن أن يستقيم في معناه ولو حذفنا نصفه فإنه يكون فيه الكثير من التزيّد ومن الفضول الذي لا فائدة منه.


ومن أجل ذلك نطالع أحيانا في أحكام محاكم الاستئناف لدى وصفها لبعض الحيثيات حيث تقول أنّ هذه الحيثية أو تلك تزيّدٌ يمكن أن يستقيم الحكم بدونه، بمعنى أننا لو حذفنا هذه الحيثية فلن يتأثر الحكم. إذن فالتزيد غير مطلوب في الأحكام.


كما أن كثرة استخدام المترادفات من العيوب الواضحة في كثير من الأحكام. فبعض الأحكام إذا ذكر كلمة "الظلم" مثلا ذكر معها كلمة "الاستبداد"، وإذا ذكر "الرحمة" قرنها "بالشفقة وبالرأفة". مثل هذه المترادفات إذا صح استخدامها في لغة المرافعة لتأكيد المعنى أو للتأثير في نفس السامع، فإنّه لا يجوز استخدامها في لغة الأحكام التي يجب أن تتسم بالتركيز والإيجاز.


والإيجاز والتركيز كما ذكرنا سمة من سمات البلاغة. ولقد كان الإيجاز من ابرز سمات أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان الإيجاز كذلك من أبرز صفات قرارات الخلفاء ورسائلهم إلى عُمّالهم في العصور الأولى من الإسلام. كما كانت رسائل الخلفاء في العصر الأموي أو في العصر العباسي عبارة عن كلمات قليلة جداً فيها كل المعاني.


ومن أجمل ما يروى في هذا الشأن رسالة الخليفة أبي جعفر المنصور "وهو ثاني خليفة عباسي" إلى أحد ولاته الذي كثرت الشكوى عليه، فقال له:" أما بعد.. لقد كثر شاكوك، وقل شاكروك فإما اعتدلت وإما اعتزلت". 

ثلاث أو أربع كلمات فيها كل المعاني المقصودة، وهذا قمة الإيجاز.


ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الإيجاز ليس من الأمور السهلة، فهو يحتاج إلى كثير من الجهد ويحتاج إلى كثير من الوقت. وقد سئل مرة أحد رؤساء الولايات المتحدة وهو الرئيس "ولسون" (وكان رئيساً للولايات المتحدة في أوائل القرن الماضي)، قيل له : كم يلزمك من الوقت لإعداد خطبة يستغرق إلقاؤها عشرة دقائق؟ فقال: "ثلاثة أيام"، وقيل له: فإن كانت هذه الخطبة يستغرق إلقاؤها نصف ساعة؟ قال: يوم واحد. فقيل له إن كان إلقاء هذه الخطبة يستغرق ساعتين؟ قال :"ألقيها في الحال".


وحدة الأسلوب:
كما أن من الأمور المطلوبة أيضاً في الأحكام القضائية وحدة الأسلوب. ووحدة الأسلوب معناها أن يُكتب الحكم جمعيه بأسلوب واحد هو أسلوب الكاتب نفسه أو أسلوب القاضي.


فالقاضي إذا ما قام لدى سرد وقائع الدعوى بنقلها نقلاً حرفياً من صحيفة الدعوى أو من مذكرة النيابة، أو أن ينقلها بألفاظها وعباراتها، وعَرَضَ بعد ذلك لدفاع الخصوم نقله حرفياً عن مذكراتهم. وإن استشهد بكتاب من كتب الفقه نقل صفحات طويلة من الكتاب دون أن يحاول حتى اختصارها، فإن الحكم يكون في النهاية عبارة عن خليط غير متجانس من الأساليب والمستويات المختلفة في اللغة وفي طريقة الكتابة، وكأن الذي كتبه هو أربعة أو خمسة أشخاص لا شخص واحد.


ولتفادي ذلك فإن على القاضي أن يستوعب وقائع الدعوى استيعاباً كاملاً، وأن يستوعب أيضا دفاع الخصوم والآراء القانونية التي يحتاجها. ثم يعيد كتابة كل ذلك بأسلوبه هو وبلغته هو، لا بأسلوب غيره. وبذلك يمكن أن يتوفر التجانس والوحدة في أسلوب الحكم، فيكون الحكم كله بأسلوب واحد.




قواعد اللغة :
بقى بعد ذلك أهم ما يجب مراعاته في الحكم القضائي، وهو مراعاة قواعد اللغة. وهذا الشرط غير مقصور على الحكم القضائي وحده وإنما ينبسط على كل الأعمال القضائية، مثل تقرير الاتهام، وقرار الحفظ، ومرافعة النيابة.

وأخيرا ليس مطلوبا من رجال القضاء أن يكونوا علماء في اللغة. فرجل القضاء رجل يعمل في الحقل القانوني وليس مطلوباً منه أن يكون عالم لغة. وإنما كل ما هو مطلوب منا أن يكون لدينا قدرٌ ولو بسيط من الثقافة اللغوية التي تمكننا من القيام بمهامنا على خير وجه. ولتحقيق ذلك بالإمكان الاحتفاظ بمكتباتنا إلى جانب الكتب القانونية العديدة بكتاب ولو صغيرٍ في قواعد اللغة، وأن يكون لدينا كذلك معجم أو قاموس من القواميس الصغيرة، وذلك حتى يرجع إليها القاضي كلما التبست عليه كلمة من الكلمات سواء في النطق أو في الكتابة. 

بقلم القاضي مازن سيسالم





منقول للفائدة العامة aas

----------


## حسام الدين منير

جممممممممممممممممممممميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل  ه

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمرور

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

